# Alter / Neuer i72600 zu i5 8600k



## Rabbi1977 (23. September 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde

Mein Sohn braucht einen PC und da soll er meinen alten bekommen und ich rüste mal wieder was auf.
Ich Spiel nur WOW und sonst nur Office oder anderen Kleinkram....kein Streaming oder sonst was wildes.

Aktueller PC:
i7 2600(non k)
MB Packard Bell iXtreme M5860
16 GB Corsair DDR 3 PC3 10700H (667 MHz) 4 x 4 GB
MSI GTX1060 Gaming 6GB
NT BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W
Standardkühler von Packard Bell (denke ich) mit einem Rohr drauf das zur Gehäuseseite führt

Geplanter PC:
i5 8600k
Asrock Z370 Extreme4
16 GB G.Skill aegis DDR4 3000 2 x 8 GB
Kühler BeQuiet Dark Rock 4
GraKa 1060 aus Altsystem übernehmen
NT aus Altsystem übernehmen

Monitor ist ein LG 27EN43 (1920x1080) Full HD

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein Intel Prozessor!!! Bitte keine Kommentare bzgl. Ryzen ist günstiger usw.
Könnte mir auch einen i7 7700k vorstellen mit einem Asus Strix Z270E Gaming Mainboard.
Da ich nicht soviel Geld habe um alles Neu zu erwerben, werde ich die  Komponenten wahrscheinlich Gebraucht holen um den Preis zu reduzieren  und trotzdem ein moderates System zu haben.
Wenn ich etwas aus dem Altsystem übernehme, brauche ich noch Ersatz. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?
Bin für Ideen immer offen...nur halt keine Diskussionen über Intel vs  AMD das würde nur den Post füllen und niemanden weiter bringen.

Hoffe Ihr habt Ideen wo man noch was schrauben kann oder verbessern. 

LG Euer Rabbi


----------



## Constantin34 (23. September 2019)

Hy Rabbi,

Willst du mehr FPS in Games oder allgemein einfach updaten?
Ich hab vor kurzen bei meinem PC ein Upgrade gemacht. Für Gaming, dachte ich 
Also CPU und RAM (von DDR3 auf DDR4) und M2.0 SSD statt „normaler“ hat null gebracht...


Schau mal:


Altes System:
i7 4790k mit stable 4.7Ghz
16Gb DDR3 Ram
SSD
GTX1080

Neues System:
Ryzen 7 3700x (nicht übertaktet)
32GB DDR4
M2.0 SSD 
GTX 1080 die selbe wie zuvor

Alle games auf Ultra/max setting mit WQHD

Anno 1800:
Ladezeit savegame: ALT 37sec - NEU 34sec
FPS in city: ALT und NEU 28 - Keine Änderung

Assassins Creed Odyssee:
Ladezeit savegame: ALT 24sec - NEU 19sec
CPU Auslastung: ALT 97% - NEU 40%
FPS: ALT und NEU 40
Benchmark: ALT und NEU: min15 fps, max85fps, average 49fps 
ALT und NEU mit Mikro Rucklern

Frostpunk:
CPU Auslastung: ALT 30% - NEU 12%
FPS ca62 ALT und NEU

CIV 6:
Nur Ladezeiten getestet
ALT 53sec
NEU 39sec

Kingdome Come Deliverance:
Ladezeit: ALT 12sec - NEU 9sec
CPU Auslastung: ALT 85% - NEU 40%
FPS:
Niedrigster Wert ALT 19 - NEU 33

Also zusammengefasst:
Paar Sekunden schneller beim Laden und NUR bei Kingdome Come hab ich 14FPS 
Ich weiß das 32GB nicht für gaming bringen und nicht alle 8 Kerne genutzt werden... Aber dachte das es bisschen mehr bringt 

GPU upgrade währe vl besser gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2019)

Rabbi1977 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht soviel Geld habe um alles Neu zu erwerben, werde ich die  Komponenten wahrscheinlich Gebraucht holen um den Preis zu reduzieren  und trotzdem ein moderates System zu haben.
> Wenn ich etwas aus dem Altsystem übernehme, brauche ich noch Ersatz. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?
> Bin für Ideen immer offen...nur halt keine Diskussionen über Intel vs  AMD das würde nur den Post füllen und niemanden weiter bringen.


 Wieso würde das den Thread mehr füllen als wenn man eine andere Idee in Form eines anderen Intels vorschlagen würde? ^^   Es ist nun mal so, dass ein Ryzen 5 3600 definitiv schneller als ein Core i5-8600K und auch über 70€ günstiger ist. Er ist sogar schneller als ein Core i7-8700 oder i7-9700, die beide über 300€ kosten. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie Du willst. Das gleiche würde ich sagen, wenn es um ein Modell XY von Intel gehen würde    der einzige Nachteil beim Ryzen ist, dass du entweder ein X570-Board kaufen MUSST, was mindestens 160€ kostet (bei Intel kannst du auch eines für zB 80, 100 oder 120 Euro nehmen), oder ein günstigeres AMD-Board für 80-120€, bei dem Du Dich aber evlt. selbst um ein BIOS-Update kümmern muss.

ABER da du ja gebraucht kaufen willst, könnte man sagen: das ist ok so. Trotzdem mal die Frage: was hast du denn als Gesamtbudget? Hast du eine SSD? Letztere macht grad dann, wenn du eh nur WOW spielst und ansonsten Office machst, 100x besser als eine "gute" CPU. Eine SSD beschleunigt den PC gefühlt enorm.


----------



## Rabbi1977 (1. Oktober 2019)

Könnte ich mein Netzteil und meine Gtx 1060 6Gb von MSI in das Gehäuse bauen und die anderen Komponenten in den alten PC tun und meinem Sohn geben.
Wäre das Upgrade für 300€ zu teuer erkauft?
Das würde der PC gebraucht kosten 

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_medion-microstar®-professional-p66011-2356211.html


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, dass ein Ryzen 5 3600 definitiv schneller als ein Core i5-8600K und auch über 70€ günstiger ist. Er ist sogar schneller als ein Core i7-8700 oder i7-9700, die beide über 300€ kosten. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie Du willst.



Also das kommt aber auch stark auf den verwendeten Benchmark an. AMD ist da, wie natürlich jeder Hersteller, beim Zeigen eigener Benchmarks super toll in selektiver Wahrnehmung.

Bei Spielen sind fast durchgehend die Intel schneller.


----------



## Rabbi1977 (1. Oktober 2019)

Eine SSD habe ich verbaut...und ich brauche im Grunde nur für meinen Sohn einen PC.
Hätte ihm meinen gegeben und nur die Graka und evtl das NT und SSD mitgenommen.
Habe es immer so gemacht mir etwas zu gelegt und später erweitert. Jetzt wäre halt die CPU und MB incl DDR4 dran. 
Wenn ich bedarf hätte würde ich halt die GraKa wieder tauschen. So musste ich nie 800€ oder mal mehr ausgeben sondern immer nur einen Teil.


----------



## MrFob (1. Oktober 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Hy Rabbi,
> 
> Willst du mehr FPS in Games oder allgemein einfach updaten?
> Ich hab vor kurzen bei meinem PC ein Upgrade gemacht. Für Gaming, dachte ich
> ...



Hey, danke fuer die Aufstellung. Dein altes System (bis auf die GraKa) ist genau das gleiche wie meins und ich hatte mir in naechster Zeit ein sehr aehnliches Upgrade ueberlegt. Jetzt weiss ich, dass ich das bleiben alssen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also das kommt aber auch stark auf den verwendeten Benchmark an. AMD ist da, wie natürlich jeder Hersteller, beim Zeigen eigener Benchmarks super toll in selektiver Wahrnehmung.


 Es geht um Tests von diversen Websites mit zig verschiedenen Games und nicht um Herstellerangaben, was denkst du bitte von mir? ^^  siehe zB Computerbase, die testen meist mit recht vielen Games. 



> Bei Spielen sind fast durchgehend die Intel schneller.


 Nein, nur der 8700K oder 9700K ist schneller, aber viel teurer. Der 8700 oder 9700 oder auch der 8600K sind ähnlich schnell, je nach Game langsamer oder schneller. Aber eben auch allesamt teurer als ein Ryzen 5 3600.


@Rabbbi1977: für insgesamt 300€ wäre es schon okay. Ein Ryzen 5 3600 plus Board plus RAM kostet schon eher an die 400€.


----------



## Rabbi1977 (2. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt mal das Geld kurz beiseite lasse...welche Argumente gibt es für einen Ryzen 5 3600, Ryzen 7 2700X und Intel i5 8400. Preislich kosten die neu fast dasselbe. Der 2700X braucht mehr Strom. Und der Intel liegt bei Anwendungen weit hinter den Anderen. In Spielen war der Unterschied nicht so riesig...oder irre ich mich da?
Bin echt total unschlüssig ??????


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2019)

Rabbi1977 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mal das Geld kurz beiseite lasse...welche Argumente gibt es für einen Ryzen 5 3600, Ryzen 7 2700X und Intel i5 8400. Preislich kosten die neu fast dasselbe. Der 2700X braucht mehr Strom. Und der Intel liegt bei Anwendungen weit hinter den Anderen. In Spielen war der Unterschied nicht so riesig...oder irre ich mich da?
> Bin echt total unschlüssig ������


  Der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber der Ryzen 5 3600 bietet halt viel mehr Threads, so dass er vermutlich länger "gut genug" bleibt. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist zudem etwas schneller als ein 2700X in Games. Daher ist der Ryzen 5 3600 meiner Meinung nach die beste CPU, wenn man das Gesamtpaket betrachtet. Einzig die Sache, dass man sich evlt. um ein BIOS-Update kümmern muss, ist ein Nachteil. Da kann man aber zu einem Board von MSI mit "Flashback" greifen, da geht das Update vor dem CPU-Einbau per USB-Stick


----------



## svd (3. Oktober 2019)

Also, im Prinzip kannst du mit keinem der Prozessoren etwas "falsch" machen.

In durchschnittlichen YouTube-Kommentaren findest du derzeit immer wieder die "Ryzen ist besser für Anwendungen, Intel besser für Spiele"-Geschichte. 
Der Griff zu einem Intel Sechskerner ohne Hyperthreading wird dann stets mit einem "Ich spiele ja bloß, kein Streaming usw." begründet.

Persönlich finde ich das nicht optimal. Auch wenn der Intel Core-i5 in Spiele-Benchmarks vor den Ryzens liegen sollte, erzählt das nicht die ganze Geschichte. 

Der Grund weshalb dein i7-2600 (oder mein i7-2600K) so lange durchgehalten hat, liegt ua. am Hyperthreading. Das macht Spiele zwar nicht per se schneller, oft ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall, aber es kann dafür sorgen, dass die Spiele zumindest flüssiger (minimale Bildwiederholraten, Frametimes) laufen.
Vier dieser logischen Prozessorkerne sind, grob, etwa so stark wie ein physikalischer Kern. Mit einem aktuellen Core-i5 hättest du also quasi "nur" von einem "Fünfkerner" auf einen Sechskerner aufgerüstet. Es existieren auch bereits Spiele, welche diese (zu) gut auslasten. Mir wäre das zu wenig.

Ich würde deshalb zu einem Ryzen-5-3600 greifen, dazu eben, wie in Herbs obiger Empfehlung, ein ordentliches AM4-Mainboard (vlt. eines aus MSIs "MAX"-Serie, die für Ryzen 3000 vorbereitet sind, bzw, sich auch ohne Tausch-CPU per USB flashen lassen) und 3200MHz DDR4-RAM. 
Die Kombination ist nicht ideal für Ryzen 3000 (das wären wohl ein X570-Board, persönlich mag ich Boards mit aktiver Kühlung aber nicht, und 3733Mhz RAM), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit der Leistung des Ryzen 5 unzufrieden wärst, zumal erst mal die Grafikkarte limitieren würde.

Was ich noch mit in die Überlegungen einfließen ließe, wäre das Alter des i7-2600 und des 1155-Mainboards. Sollten diese in nächster Zeit eingehen, lohnte es sich nicht mehr, zu viel Geld zu investieren. 
Falls dann wieder ein Vererben der Hardware anstünde, hätte der Sohn dann einen ordentlichen Unterbau, mit dem sich zB auch Streamen ließe (mit dem Ryzen 5 nicht so gut wie mit einem Ryzen 7, aber besser als mit einem reinen Intel Sechskerner).
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt könntest du dann immer wieder zu Intel zurückkehren, wobei ich, ehrlich gesagt, nichts im 14nm++ Verfahren kaufen wollte.


----------



## Rabbi1977 (4. Oktober 2019)

Würdet Ihr jetzt schon zuschlagen, oder auf die Blackfriday Woche warten? Ich muss jetzt nichts übers Knie brechen...und wenn man 50 € sparen kann, wäre das auch recht schön. Wenn ich das so raus höre, würden die meisten eher die 1060 in Rente schicken, als die CPU  
 Alles zu tauschen wäre mir halt zu teuer auf einmal. Plan wäre die Basis zu ändern am Blackfriday....wohl ein Ryzen 5 3600 nebst Board und RAM. Und halt die 1060 nächstes Jahr in Rente schicken. Da kommen bestimmt noch neue gute Karten nach im Bereich bis 300 €. 
Oder wäre es logischer jetzt die Graka zu holen und nächstes jahr CPU, MB und RAM? Was wäre vor allem ein lohnender Schritt bei der GraKa? 1080 oder 1080Ti? Gibt ja wohl auch schon eine 20er Serie anscheinend. Oder nächstes Jahr einfach gucken was PL mäßig um 300€ das Beste ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2019)

Rabbi1977 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr jetzt schon zuschlagen, oder auf die Blackfriday Woche warten? Ich muss jetzt nichts übers Knie brechen...und wenn man 50 € sparen kann, wäre das auch recht schön. Wenn ich das so raus höre, würden die meisten eher die 1060 in Rente schicken, als die CPU
> Alles zu tauschen wäre mir halt zu teuer auf einmal. Plan wäre die Basis zu ändern am Blackfriday....wohl ein Ryzen 5 3600 nebst Board und RAM. Und halt die 1060 nächstes Jahr in Rente schicken. Da kommen bestimmt noch neue gute Karten nach im Bereich bis 300 €.
> Oder wäre es logischer jetzt die Graka zu holen und nächstes jahr CPU, MB und RAM? Was wäre vor allem ein lohnender Schritt bei der GraKa? 1080 oder 1080Ti? Gibt ja wohl auch schon eine 20er Serie anscheinend. Oder nächstes Jahr einfach gucken was PL mäßig um 300€ das Beste ist.



Das kann man schwer sagen. Es gibt an sich immer Argument, zu sagen, dass man noch warten könnte. Wenn noch etwas warten kannst, dann mach das ruhig. Es sollen auch neue AMD-Grafikkarten rauskommen.

Die 1080er gibt es gar nicht mehr, die sind schon längst durch die RTX-Karten ersetzt worden. Für gute 300€ wäre aktuell eine AMD RX 5700 optimal, evlt. auch eine RTX 2060. Über 400€ dann eine AMD RX 5700 XT oder RTX 2070.


----------

